# Summer shells have not appeared



## HannahLou (Jun 1, 2020)

Hey everyone so I’ve been seeing a lot of Twitter and YouTube posts about the new summer shells and Isabelle giving you a diy on June 1st to kick start this new line of DIYs. However, this hasn’t happened for me and I’m not getting summer shells and Isabelle didn’t give me a DIY, but I have received the wedding update and new fish/bugs 
Has anyone else experienced this?? What can I do to fix it?


----------



## Nickerous (Jun 1, 2020)

Same here.  Havent seen a summer shell on my island, but did see one on a nook island.   No diy from Isabelle this morning


----------



## Bcat (Jun 1, 2020)

I got a summer shell today but no DIY from Isabelle


----------



## Insulaire (Jun 1, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I got a summer shell today but no DIY from Isabelle


Same


----------



## HannahLou (Jun 1, 2020)

Nickerous said:


> Same here.  Havent seen a summer shell on my island, but did see one on a nook island.   No diy from Isabelle this morning


It’s so frustrating isn’t it i might check out a nook island then


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jun 1, 2020)

I found my Summer Shell on a mystery island but I don't even have Isabelle yet so...


----------



## Fendi (Jun 1, 2020)

I found mine on the beach, but I had to go in and out of buildings for it to finally appear. It didn't appear the first time I went outside. I haven't checked it with Isabelle yet, so I'll just follow up my post if I do receive a DIY or not.


----------



## stiney (Jun 1, 2020)

I got two summer shells but no DIY from Isabelle, but I also haven't gone to talk to her.

I do have a campsite visitor, so I'm wondering if her announcing that after the wedding announcement preempted her announcing the DIY.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 1, 2020)

I didn't find any until I picked up the shells I already had on my beach.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 1, 2020)

I found a summer shell today, but only after I picked up a bunch of other shells.
I haven't gotten the recipe from Isabelle though.


----------



## HannahLou (Jun 1, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> I didn't find any until I picked up the shells I already had on my beach.


I’ve tried that


----------



## HollySeeker (Jun 1, 2020)

I didn't know we were meant to get a new DIY from Isabelle today? I found one summer shell today but wasn't expecting it. It wasn't on my beach when I first went on today either when I was looking for my DIY in a bottle.


----------



## HannahLou (Jun 1, 2020)

Fendi said:


> I found mine on the beach, but I had to go in and out of buildings for it to finally appear. It didn't appear the first time I went outside. I haven't checked it with Isabelle yet, so I'll just follow up my post if I do receive a DIY or not.


So I have spoken to Isabelle and she didn’t mention anything about the shells. I also didn’t have a special announcement this morning so I’m not sure what else I need to do


----------



## ~Robin~ (Jun 1, 2020)

I found quite a few shells but Isabelle didn't give me the DIY. As a matter of fact she hadn't give me the cherry-blossom one she was supposed to give out at the time either...


----------



## Skyfall (Jun 1, 2020)

I got the summer shell but no diy. I wonder if it’s because I am not synced with real time via WiFi. I often turn that off so that I don’t burn the battery as fast.


----------



## HannahLou (Jun 1, 2020)

HollySeeker said:


> I didn't know we were meant to get a new DIY from Isabelle today? I found one summer shell today but wasn't expecting it. It wasn't on my beach when I first went on today either when I was looking for my DIY in a bottle.


Yeah apparently she gives one out for the new set of DIYs but maybe that’s just YouTubers making assumptions? Idk. I’ve been searching my beaches ALLLLL god damn day and still not had anything

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



Skyfall said:


> I got the summer shell but no diy. I wonder if it’s because I am not synced with real time via WiFi. I often turn that off so that I don’t burn the battery as fast.


I am synced at the moment but not all of the time so I’m not sure if it affects it

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



~Robin~ said:


> I found quite a few shells but Isabelle didn't give me the DIY. As a matter of fact she hadn't give me the cherry-blossom one she was supposed to give out at the time either...


Interesting. I did get the cherry blossom diy so I’m a little confused


----------



## Fendi (Jun 1, 2020)

HannahLou said:


> So I have spoken to Isabelle and she didn’t mention anything about the shells. I also didn’t have a special announcement this morning so I’m not sure what else I need to do



So I actually just spoke with her, and I didn't receive a DIY. Maybe she will provide in the next few days? That's strange.

In my morning announcement, all she stated was that it's finally June, nothing else though.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Jun 1, 2020)

I didn't get a DIY from Isabelle. But I did get 2 DIYs from balloons. Once I got the first DIY, the shells started spawning on my beach. They just weren't showing up until after I got that first DIY. I don't know if that's a coincidence or not, but that's my experience anyway.


----------



## Jokesie (Jun 1, 2020)

I found like 4 Summer shells so far, no DIY from Isabelle, but I got 2 Summer shell DIYs from balloons.


----------



## HannahLou (Jun 1, 2020)

Fendi said:


> So I actually just spoke with her, and I didn't receive a DIY. Maybe she will provide in the next few days? That's strange.
> 
> In my morning announcement, all she stated was that it's finally June, nothing else though.


I had the same announcement! :/

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



Jokesie said:


> I found like 4 Summer shells so far, no DIY from Isabelle, but I got 2 Summer shell DIYs from balloons.


Very lucky! I will go on a balloon hunt

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



DJStarstryker said:


> I didn't get a DIY from Isabelle. But I did get 2 DIYs from balloons. Once I got the first DIY, the shells started spawning on my beach. They just weren't showing up until after I got that first DIY. I don't know if that's a coincidence or not, but that's my experience anyway.


This is good to know, thank you


----------



## mirukushake (Jun 1, 2020)

When I was TT-ing, I got a lot of summer shells later in mind-June. I went back to present time and I've only found a few so far. So they might just "ramp up" as the month goes along? I did get a DIY from Isabelle when I first entered June though (never got one for cherry blossom season so ??)


----------



## helenxsarah (Jun 1, 2020)

...summer shells?

what are these mysterious things you speak of


----------



## HannahLou (Jun 1, 2020)

mirukushake said:


> When I was TT-ing, I got a lot of summer shells later in mind-June. I went back to present time and I've only found a few so far. So they might just "ramp up" as the month goes along? I did get a DIY from Isabelle when I first entered June though (never got one for cherry blossom season so ??)


This is all very weird, seems like everyone is having a different experience

	Post automatically merged: Jun 1, 2020



helenxsarah said:


> ...summer shells?
> 
> what are these mysterious things you speak of


YouTube it! They will explain it much better than me but they’re basically new shells that we can use for DIYs


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2020)

I found two over the course of about three hours.


----------



## xara (Jun 1, 2020)

i-i thought those didn’t come out till july i’m-


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 1, 2020)

Isabelle didn’t say anything about seashells this morning and there was no DIY handed out. I did however find 2 summer shells on my beach and my bottle contained the shell pouchette which was the DIY I was most excited about!!


----------



## ceribells (Jun 1, 2020)

I think something like this happened with cherry blossoms. I got a camper announcement or something, or maybe Bunny Day, and my S.O. got the DIY when he started up later that day. I got my DIY the next day. I wouldn't worry much until tomorrow.


----------



## Envy (Jun 1, 2020)

I got nothing from her. The weird thing is that I remember the same thing happening for the Cherry Blossom event, yet I had the Picnic Basket anyway.


----------



## stiney (Jun 1, 2020)

xara said:


> i-i thought those didn’t come out till july i’m-


I think they're replacing young spring bamboo as a seasonal DIY. So you won't get young spring bamboo from hitting bamboo with an axe anymore, and you won't get bamboo DIYs from balloons. Now it'll be (are they all blue?) summer shells on the beach and summer shell DIYs coming from balloons. The bamboo ran March, April, and May, so that spring quarter would be up and summer would run June-August, fall September-November, and winter December-February.


----------



## HannahLou (Jun 1, 2020)

MelodyRivers said:


> Isabelle didn’t say anything about seashells this morning and there was no DIY handed out. I did however find 2 summer shells on my beach and my bottle contained the shell pouchette which was the DIY I was most excited about!!


Lucky you!!


----------



## adripiedri (Jun 1, 2020)

are they supposed to be rare/uncommon? I did find one this morning, but tbf I havent been picking up other shells to give space for more to spawn


----------



## HannahLou (Jun 1, 2020)

adripiedri said:


> are they supposed to be rare/uncommon? I did find one this morning, but tbf I havent been picking up other shells to give space for more to spawn


I’m not quite sure how common they are


----------



## Asarena (Jun 1, 2020)

I have summer shells, but Isabelle didn't give me a DIY. However, I also didn't get the cherry blossom DIY from Isabelle until the 2nd of April despite other people saying they got it on the 1st, so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## MelodyRivers (Jun 1, 2020)

I found  two more summer shells on my second walk on the beach and surprisingly enough I found a second bottle. It contained  the golden dishes diy which I already have. Is it possible that there will be more than on bottle like bunny day? Neither bottle was specially marked though and I don’t have any extra characters.
EDIT: I got the shell pochette from a balloon actually but I did find two bottles today. One with the bird house and the other with the golden dishes


----------



## Spunki (Jun 1, 2020)

Do you mean those Blue Shells which look like those of Links Awakening?
If yes, I found 3 of those. Also some new DIY from Balloons.


----------



## Lattecakes (Jun 1, 2020)

I also got no DIY from Isabelle, but I did find 2 summer shells on the beach  I am looking forward to trying to collect all the summer recipes.


----------



## HannahLou (Jun 1, 2020)

Damn looks like everyone is getting shells and DIYs except me then lol


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 1, 2020)

Make sure you clear your beaches so new shells can spawn. Summer shells are uncommon. The seasonal DIYs can only be obtain from balloons (possibly from Isabelle's announcement as well, but you can get all of them from just balloons alone). Based on previous datamining, green and red balloons have a higher chance of dropping recipes.

Don't worry too much about not finding many right now. The seasonal event runs from June to August, there's plenty of time. ^^


----------



## HannahLou (Jun 1, 2020)

NefariousKing said:


> Make sure you clear your beaches so new shells can spawn. Summer shells are uncommon. The seasonal DIYs can only be obtain from balloons (possibly from Isabelle's announcement as well, but you can get all of them from just balloons alone). Based on previous datamining, green and red balloons have a higher chance of dropping recipes.
> 
> Don't worry too much about not finding many right now. The seasonal event runs from June to August, there's plenty of time. ^^


Thank you!  I’m constantly clearing my beaches so we will see if I get any tomorrow. I sure hope I do!


----------



## samticore (Jun 1, 2020)

So, in the Cherry Blossom event, some of my friends got an Isabelle DIY while me and others didn't. I also received a bamboo spring DIY completely randomly. Random-ish is the name of the game!
 I had to pick up all my shells before summer shells started to appear. Don't ask me why because I do not know!!! I also have gotten 2 DIYs from balloons.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 1, 2020)

Bcat said:


> I got a summer shell today but no DIY from Isabelle


this happened to my sister too :0

I got the diy from Isabelle but have not seen any summer shells at all


----------



## stiney (Jun 1, 2020)

samticore said:


> So, in the Cherry Blossom event, some of my friends got an Isabelle DIY while me and others didn't. I also received a bamboo spring DIY completely randomly. Random-ish is the name of the game!
> I had to pick up all my shells before summer shells started to appear. Don't ask me why because I do not know!!! I also have gotten 2 DIYs from balloons.


I think the beach can only have so many things on the edge at a time. The same thing happens with star fragments, you have to pick things up so that more star fragments can wash up.


----------



## Quinni (Jun 1, 2020)

sleepydreepy said:


> this happened to my sister too :0
> 
> I got the diy from Isabelle but have not seen any summer shells at all


How did you get the diy?


----------



## Bioness (Jun 1, 2020)

It has been 1 day, summer shells are a bit rarer than other shells.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Jun 1, 2020)

Quinni said:


> How did you get the diy?


A few days ago, I had to TT a villager out of my town, but I didn't want to "spoil" anything (I usually never TT) so I went back to May 1rst and tried to cycle someone out from there. I got someone to move the last day of May, so I had to TT forwards to June 2 for the plot to be empty (I was receiving a dreamy from someone) and when I started up the game Isabelle gave me the shell wreath DIY. I then immediately TT'd back to the current date so I could progress normally in the game. When I was in June 2nd, Isabelle did not mention the wedding event, but today, she did (obviously) _but_ did not mention summer shells at all. Perhaps she gives you the DIY on June 2? Idk :c


----------



## Hoshi (Jun 1, 2020)

No diy, 2 shells. I got 5 diys from balloons but that's just what happened with cherry blossoms and young spring bamboo items. Are these limited to June or all summer? If it's a monthly thing that is a little concerning.
I don't think it has anything to do with time being synced or time traveling, it didn't for the aforementioned spring things and I got diys from Isabelle on random days for those.
What concerns me is how rare the materials might be. I'm fine with collecting DIYs myself, just find it odd that it's so random.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jun 1, 2020)

stiney said:


> I got two summer shells but no DIY from Isabelle, but I also haven't gone to talk to her.
> 
> I do have a campsite visitor, so I'm wondering if her announcing that after the wedding announcement preempted her announcing the DIY.


That's what I'm wondering. I'm in the same boat, and I remember this being the case for the cherry blossom DIY.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jun 1, 2020)

According to this article; if you had a major announcement such as someone moving in/out, a building being built, etc. she won't give you a diy?









						Summer Shells DIY Recipe List: How To Get & Season Dates in Animal Crossing: New Horizons
					

Summer Shells are a seasonal crafting material in Animal Crossing: New Horizons! Learn how to find them and see all of the DIY Crafting Recipes.




					animalcrossingworld.com


----------



## Mo Notony (Jun 1, 2020)

I didn't get the DIY from Isabelle, but I read that's when there's no announcements from her, so probably tomorrow or the next day. I had no clue about the summer shells until I was walking along my beach (after a few hours I'd been playing already) and stumbled upon a blue shell and I was like WHAT THE HELL IS THIS? That's when I went online and found out about them. lol


----------



## cheezu (Jun 1, 2020)

I never got the cherry blossom DIY recipe from Isabelle as it coincided with some other announcement.
However; today, I played quite a few sea shells. I'm always out collecting and selling seashells anyway, so was able to find a bunch and I also got two seasonal recipes from balloons.
Does anyone know what recipe Isabelle is supposed to give you anyway?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jun 1, 2020)

Wait, Isabelle's supposed to give you a new DIY recipe that uses the summer shells? She hasn't given me any yet - today she just talked about it being June and the wedding season and that was it. I also haven't found any recipes from balloon presents so far.

I've found one summer shell while I was walking along the beach, but that's it so far. I was hoping it wouldn't be too difficult to craft all the summer shell stuff, but after today I'm kind of worried. Hopefully tomorrow I'll be able to find more shells and get more recipes...


----------



## John Wick (Jun 1, 2020)

I have shells and no DIY.

No shells today though.


----------



## nammie (Jun 1, 2020)

I also didnt get a DIY from isabelle and I think the spawn rate of summer shells is super low.. i got like 3 today


----------



## Rosch (Jun 1, 2020)

As soon as Isabelle has no news to announce, that's when she'll give the Shell Wreath DIY. For June 1, she announced the start of the wedding season, that's why she didn't give it.

So if no one will move out, move in, no construction, etc on June 2 onwards, she will give the DIY.

For the summer shells (the blue one), keep picking up all the shells on the beach so that new shells will spawn. I've gotten 8 from running around the shore while catching those sharks and trying to spawn the beetles on the coconuts.

For the Summer Shell DIYs, they are only dropped by balloons.


----------



## Meira (Jun 1, 2020)

Summer Shells are rare. I've seen 2 so far


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 1, 2020)

I’ve found 1 on my island but found quite afew while island hopping today!


----------



## John Wick (Jun 1, 2020)

It's June 2nd here.

There is no DIY.


----------



## aericell (Jun 1, 2020)

I found a couple summer shells, but no DIY from Isabelle nor did she mention the shells. When I started up my second character she mentioned the shells _and_ gave the DIY


----------



## FishHead (Jun 1, 2020)

I got 2 diys from the balloons, but both of them weren't furniture, instead they were just the floor and wallpaper. Regarding summer shells they didn't pop up for my main character, but they did for my other profiles.


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jun 1, 2020)

I got a DIY wallpaper, and floor (both from balloons, not Isabelle)...and I probably picked up about 5 or 6 shells today.


----------



## IridianSky (Jun 1, 2020)

I play 2 characters on my island, and neither one is seeing summer shells and neither got a DIY from Isabelle. Back during Sakura season when we were supposed to get some Sakura (picnic?) recipe from Isabelle, I also was never given that, and ended up getting it from a balloon days later. I guess this must be a bug that they haven’t fixed that I’m unlucky enough to keep getting hit with.

Edit: day 2 for me, and still no shells and no recipe from Isabelle. I didn’t have any other announcements today either, just the usual “nothing to say so I’ll tell you about what I saw in TV last night” stuff. I’ve also popped about 20 balloons and haven’t gotten any summer recipes, nor were my daily messages in bottles summer related.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 1, 2020)

John Wick said:


> It's may 2nd here.
> 
> There is no DIY.


I hope you meant June 2nd. As long as Isabelle has an event to announce (move in/out, birthdays, holidays, construction), she won't give you the DIY. Just wait.


----------



## Arckaniel (Jun 1, 2020)

Found summer shells but no DIY from Isabelle even tho I don't have any news from her


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 1, 2020)

I have found a bunch throughout the summer months. I don't believe they have a constant spawn rate like mushrooms (which have a limit of 5 a day if you have open spaces around plain hardwood trees) so there's not a  guaranteed amount you will find everyday, you will just have to be lucky randomly throughout the day. I also don't think they take the slots of regular shells bc I still found the normal amount of other shells, but clearing your beaches of other shells couldn't hurt. For those who haven't found one yet, they look like a conch/sea snail shells but are a bright blue color. And they can occasionally appear on mystery islands, not sure if these count in a maximum 'total' that can be found in a day.

And yes, I did TT to the beginning of fall, and I was still finding them until September, so don't worry if you haven't found many yet, there's plenty of time to gather~


----------



## Edge (Jun 1, 2020)

They must be pretty rare. I found two on my island today. But I don’t have any diy recipes that use them yet.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 2, 2020)

Arckaniel said:


> Found summer shells but no DIY from Isabelle even tho I don't have any news from her





Rosch said:


> I hope you meant June 2nd. As long as Isabelle has an event to announce (move in/out, birthdays, holidays, construction), she won't give you the DIY. Just wait.


thank you. This explains my situation because one of my villagers has pinged me to move and Isabelle will be announcing that tomorrow. At this point I have six Summer shells and no recipes from Isabell or balloons


----------



## xara (Jun 2, 2020)

i got one of the recipes i needed from a balloon earlier but i haven’t seen a summer shell all day lmao


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jun 2, 2020)

for me its second of june, no annoucements yet isabelle hasnt givem me the diy. its so unfair


----------



## Noop_12 (Jun 2, 2020)

Hedgehugs said:


> I found my Summer Shell on a mystery island but I don't even have Isabelle yet so...




How many summer shells do you get in each mystery mile based of your visits?


----------



## John Wick (Jun 2, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I hope you meant June 2nd. As long as Isabelle has an event to announce (move in/out, birthdays, holidays, construction), she won't give you the DIY. Just wait.


Yep, June, I meant. LOL

Nope, nobody moving, nothing being built, just no DIY.
It will be June 3rd soon.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jun 2, 2020)

I opened both characters and TT-ed with both for 3 days and 3 days without announcements and neither got any wreath. Honestly im so sad, bc this is the second time when I am subject to this, since I neither got the cherry diy from Isabelle. I am angry at this game, buggy hell of an update.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 2, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Yep, June, I meant. LOL
> 
> Nope, nobody moving, nothing being built, just no DIY.
> It will be June 3rd soon.


That's weird. Then I guess, much like the cherry blossoms, you can only rely on the balloons. This season extends until July so there's a lot of time.


----------



## Acies (Jun 2, 2020)

I shot down several balloons and I haven't gotten any DIY so far.


----------



## greenvoldemort (Jun 2, 2020)

to be fair, i have got the diy, but this was only bc i time travelled forwards earlier this month..


----------



## sunchild (Jun 2, 2020)

only had 1 summer shell during the day yesterday (june 1st) but had about 4 spawn in the evening/night. also managed to get 3 diys (shell wand, shell wreath, and shellfish pochette) from balloons, so i would say it was a win.


----------



## Nodokana (Jun 2, 2020)

Summer shells can be so hard to come by. *sigh*


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jun 2, 2020)

They are also not guaranteed one per nook mile island. went on 3 islands and only 1 of them had a summer shell so far. Also when I tt-ed 3 days in advance for wreath from Isabella, I also checked the beaches and nothing new spawned. so the shells might somehow be programmed to only spawn at specific hours??? or maybe somewhat tied to real time, bc so far I had 2 days in a row shells when I played in real life, but when I tt-ed, no day spawned.


----------



## ceribells (Jun 2, 2020)

ceribells said:


> I think something like this happened with cherry blossoms. I got a camper announcement or something, or maybe Bunny Day, and my S.O. got the DIY when he started up later that day. I got my DIY the next day. I wouldn't worry much until tomorrow.


Well, Isabelle didn't give me anything this morning :[
At least these are available for awhile.


----------



## Hedgehugs (Jun 2, 2020)

Noop_12 said:


> How many summer shells do you get in each mystery mile based of your visits?


Sorry, I can't say much because I only visited one island yesterday but I'm going to assume another one doesn't show up if I had gone on a 2nd trip. Though if anyone wants to test and prove me wrong please do so lmao


----------



## niko@kamogawa (Jun 2, 2020)

The appearance rate of those summer shells is low. I am only getting around one per two to three hours of play.


----------



## Airysuit (Jun 2, 2020)

No shells and diys whatsoever


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 2, 2020)

I remember not getting the cherry blossom DIY from Isabelle until like two days before the event ended so I can understand if the game's gonna just pick a day within the month for me to get it, if I don't get it from balloons. All she had to announce today was "It's Tuesday, pace yourself and don't overdo it!" so unless that counts as an announcement I don't think it depends entirely on that. The summer shells are rare, but I've gotten enough to be able to craft the shell pochette DIY I popped out of a balloon yesterday. I also got the wall DIY.


----------



## cheezu (Jun 2, 2020)

Le Ham said:


> All she had to announce today was "It's Tuesday, pace yourself and don't overdo it!" so unless that counts as an announcement I don't think it depends entirely on that.


Her announcement about the Tuesday did seem a bit odd.
Has she used that before or is it a new line they've added in?
Maybe I wasn't paying attention but I don't remember it. She usually talks about her favorite TV shows, video calls to her parents or lost socks showing up in her washing machine.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 2, 2020)

cheezu said:


> Her announcement about the Tuesday did seem a bit odd.
> Has she used that before or is it a new line they've added in?
> Maybe I wasn't paying attention but I don't remember it. She usually talks about her favorite TV shows, video calls to her parents or lost socks showing up in her washing machine.


Yeah, that's weird, isn't it? I don't know what triggers that instead of the sock-in-the-washing-machine line, but I'll have her sometimes talk about the weekend when it's Saturday, or different little statements depending on the day of the week. That's been a thing I get from her every so often, it's been happening since before the past few updates came in so idk


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Jun 2, 2020)

I have summer shells, but no DIYs. Not from Isabelle anyway. I need to start looking for balloons I guess.


----------



## Opal (Jun 2, 2020)

I've gotten a couple of shells but no diy. They dont appear very often, but they can appear more than once in a day tho so u need to keep checking


----------



## Mayor Moon (Jun 2, 2020)

i have like 7 shells, i find them most at morning and night. (same time sharks spawn)


----------

